# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Kisha e Permetit: Komuniteti i krishtere reagon me nje ze ne mbrojtje te Kishes

## Breshka

*Përmet, hiqet kryqi, flamur në Pallatin e Kulturës, Mitropolia: Klerikët u rrahën*
 Përplasje mes zyrës së Përmbarimit dhe komunitetit Ortodoks në Përmet. Në bazë të një vendimi të gjykatës zyra e Përmbarimit ka ekzekutuar sot vendimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese, si dhe ka dorëzuar pranë Bashkisë së Përmetit Pallatin e Kulturës, të zaptuar 16 vite më parë nga Kisha Orthodokse.

Por përmbaruesit kanë hasur në rezistencën e priftërinjve ortodoksë, si dhe besimtarëve që ndodheshin në kishë.

Përmbaruesit të mbështetur dhe nga policia private kanë ndërhyrë me forcë, duke larguar nga Pallati i Kulturës, ikona të Kishës, këmbana, si dhe materiale të tjera. Përmbaruesit kanë hequr kryqin nga godina e Pallatit të Kulturës dhe kanë vendosur atje flamurin shqiptar.

Kryetari i zyrës Përmbarimore, Fatos Alimadhi, deklaroi se përfaqësuesit e kishës kanë përdorur forcën dhe presione për të bllokuar punën.

"Përmbarimi thjesht ka ekzekutuar një vendim të formës së prerë të Gjykatës Kushtetuese, veprim që duhet të ishte zbatuar 10 vite më parë",- tha Alimadhi.

Përfaqësuesit e Kishës ortodokse në Përmet pretendojnë pronësinë e truallit, ndërkohë që të gjitha shkallët e gjyqësorit kanë rrëzuar pretendimet e saj. Ambientet në Pallatin e Kulturës tashmë do t’i kalojnë Bashkisë së Përmetit.

Godina dykatëshe, dikur krenaria e përmetarëve, ka heshtur së funksionuari në vitin 1997. Prej 16 vitesh objekti në fjalë është bërë "mollë sherri" midis Bashkisë së Përmetit dhe Kishës Orthodokse.Të dyja palët kanë pretenduar pronësinë, por askush nuk i ka dalë zot. 

Pallati i Kulturës u ndërtua 51 vjet më parë, në vitin 1962. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në truallin ky është ngritur Pallati i Kulturës dhe lulishtja e qytetit, jetonin në baraka 30 familje. Në vitin 1958 u shpërngulën, pasi sistemi komunist hartoi një plan rregullues. 

Në nëntor të vitit 1962 u inaugurua lulishtja e qytetit sëbashku me Pallatin e Kulturës. Gjykata Kushtetuese në vitin 2002 ka vendosur në favor të pushtetit vendor, por prej 11 vitesh ky objekt u mbajt forcërisht nga Kisha Ortodokse. Pallati i Kulturës funksionoi si objekt fetar prej 26 majit 1997, falë një vendimi të Komisionit të Pronave të rrethit të Përmetit. Pallati i Kulturës, me sipërfaqe rreth 6000 metra katror, figuron me nr. pasurie 16/9, ndërsa Zyra e Përmbarimit ka tentuar 15 herë të ekzekutojë vendimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese, por fatkeqësisht janë penguar nga përfaqësuesit e Kishës.

sherr me priftinMITROPOLIA E SHENJTË E GJIROKASTRËS: KLERIKËT U DHUNUAN BARBARISHT
Mitropolia e Gjirokastrës dënoi përdorimin e dhunës në kishën e Përmetit, ndërsa theksoi e e gjithë kisha është në krah të besimtarëve të Enorisë së Hyrjes në Tempull të të Tërëshenjtës Mari.

“Sot në Përmet, Komuniteti Orthodhoks u bë dëshmitar i shkeljes më brutale të çfarëdo nocioni mbi demokracinë, të drejtat e njeriut në veçanti atij të ushtrimit të lirë të besimit siç sanksionohet në Kushtetutë si edhe të kushteve elementare që duhen garantuar për të në kuadrin e shtetit të së drejtës së barabartë.
Që në mëngjes, sot e Premte, 16 Gusht 2013, dhe ndërsa i tërë Komuniteti Orthodhoks vazhdon përjetimin e së Kremtes të Fjetjes së Tërëshenjtës Mari, Pashkës së Verës, grupe paramilitare (me ndihmën e nëpunësve të Bashkisë dhe me mbështetjen e heshtur të autoritetit bashkiak), me pretekstin se trajtonin një çështje gjyqësore, ushtruan dhunë shumëformëshe në dëm të klerikëve dhe besimtarëve të Përmetit.
E gjithë Kisha jonë është në krah të besimtarëve të Enorisë së Hyrjes në Tempull të të Tërëshenjtës Mari në Përmet, proteston sepse sot:
- u rrahën në mënyrë barbare klerikët e atij qyteti
- u penguan në mënyrë të dhunshme besimtarët që të hyjnë në kishën e tyre dhe të kryejnë detyrat e tyre të besimit
- u grabitën sende të asaj kishe me pretekstin e përmbarimit të vendimeve gjyqësore të cilat ndërkaq janë parashkruar
- sakrilegje të rënda ngaqë u vu dorë mbi sende të shenjta të kishës (ikona, enë të adhurimit etj)
- forca që spekulojnë me procedura të ndryshme ligjore faktikisht synojnë largimin e dhunshëm të besimtarëve nga vendet e tyre të adhurimit. Me ligjë të posaçëm Shteti ka ratifikuar Marrveshjen midis Këshillit të Ministrave dhe KOASH ku i jipet prioritet pikërisht garantimit të lirisë së të gëzuarit të vendeve të shenjta dhe ceremonive të adhurimit. 

Ngremë zërin e protestës dhe njëherësh shprehim këmbënguljen tonë se nuk kemi për të braktisur përpjekjen me çfarëdo mjeti dhe metode që e drejta e jonë e pronës dhe e përdorimit të lirë të Kishës së Enorisë së Hyrjes në Tempull të të Tërëshenjtës Mari të realizohet plotësisht.
Kërkojmë që forcat e errëta të dala jashtë çdo kontrolli të shtetit të së drejtës dhe frymës së tolerancës dhe kohezionit të shoqërisë që kryen aktet e sotme të dhunshme të marrin dënimin e merituar nga Ligji. Nga Klerikët e Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Gjirokastrës”- përfundon deklarata.

**************

Nuk e kuptoj redesine e kesaj godine primitive dhe te vjeter per bashkine, nderkohe qe po perdorej per kaq vite nga kisha???? Pse force, kur nga ana tjeter zaptohet i gjithe bulevardi deshmoret e kombit me "burra" dhe "politikan" me brapanice perpjete??? Apo kur miratohet shkaterrimi i nje nga pak lulishteve te mbetura ne kryeqytet per te ndertuar nje xhami GJIGANDE???? Per cfare Evrope flasin shqiptaret........!!!!!! Pardje ne Egjypt u dogjen 24 Kisha...te pakten ato a dine se kush jane, arabe, dhe nuk pretendojne te quhen evropian. Po shqiptaret cfare jane????

----------


## Korcar-L1

> [B] Pardje ne Egjypt u dogjen 24 Kisha...te pakten ato a dine se kush jane, arabe, dhe nuk pretendojne te quhen evropian. Po shqiptaret cfare jane????


Fjala shqiptar u ngeli arbërve dhe epirotëve te konvertuar ne myslimane; arberit ortodoksë që u bashkuan nga halli me sllavët u quajten shkije; epirotët ortodokse u quajten arvanitas; ortodokset qe flisnin shqip ne trojet shqiptare u quajten shqiptare kaurre. Sipas F.Xharra (http://www.revistadrini.com/2012/03/...ane-shkijet-1/)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Me ne fund!!!! 

Nuk duhet qe ne ortodokset te na perfaqesoje nje palo prift sic eshte Thomollari nga Kosina. Nje njeri qe s'ka gezuar kurre respekt, e qe lejoi me bindje te plote cvarrosjen e eshtrave te femijeve e grave e burrave shqiptare ne Kosine per t'i varrosur ne Kelcyre si ushtare grek.

Te gjith jemi besimtare, por nuk duhet te shfrytezojme besimin per te shkelur Shqiptarine.  Njeriu e ka Zotin brenda vetes... Oportunistet greke kane gjetur terrenin me te bute shqiptar, ate te Permetit per ta shfrytezuar . Ca kthejne koken e bejne sikur s'degjojne se c'behet, e te tjere shkojne pas rasove te zeza se kane hall se ju pritet pensioni i pleqve ne Greqi. 

Gezohem pa mase qe lexoj lajmin e mesiperm.  Edhe pyetjes "Po shqiptaret cfar jane" i jane pergjigjur koka te mencura perpara se ne te shtrojme pyetjen .... *Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria*

----------


## Korcar-L1

ti dhe e quan veten orthodhokse dhe pastaj shkruan me bold qe feja e shqiptarit qenka shqiptaria  , car lloj orthodhokse je ti?

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> ti dhe e quan veten orthodhokse dhe pastaj shkruan me bold qe feja e shqiptarit qenka shqiptaria  , car lloj orthodhokse je ti?


pse ortodokse jane vetem ata qe ju duket vetja grek?????

----------


## Korcar-L1

> pse ortodokse jane vetem ata qe ju duket vetja grek?????


jo me cupe, orthodhokse jane dhe ruset dhe serbet dhe bullgaret etj etj

orthodhoksia nuk eshte e barabarte me ndonje kombesi

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Une dua te di me shume informacione per kete  qe te kem opinion ne fakt . 

1) Ka qene prifti grek apo shqiptar ?! 
2) Ndertesa ka ndonje vlere monumentale per historine e shqiperise ? 
3) Sa % e populsise ne permet eshte ortodokse ?! 
4) Perse nuk ndertojne nje kishe , ne vend qe te uzurpojne ndertesa te rendomta te Permetit ? 

Nga nje krah duke pare shtimin ne cdo koder te nje xhamie , vend edhe pa vend . Me se fundmi edhe duke prishur te vetmin park te Tiranes , me nje arkitekture anadolli ! Atehere shikoje nje lufte te heshtur . 

Por nga krahu tjeter , nuk e di nqs kjo ka ndonje prapaskene . Nuk i dihet se c fare ky prift mund te kete bere nen rrogoze , duke keq perdoru KISHEN AUTOQEFALE te SHQIPTAREVE , per benefit te propagandes greke .

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> jo me cupe, orthodhokse jane dhe ruset dhe serbet dhe bullgaret etj etj
> 
> orthodhoksia nuk eshte e barabarte me ndonje kombesi



ahhh vetem Shqiptare s'paska ne ortodoksine e llogjikes tende...

ahhh sa keq ku njeriu humbet vetveten....

----------


## Korcar-L1

ti me cupe ngateron mendimet ne ate fllusken tende dhe vjen ketu e flet percart.   humbje kohe  ...


Sa c'eshte ky Kryetari i zyrës Përmbarimore, Fatos Alimadhi orthodhoks aq je dhe ti

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Une dua te di me shume informacione per kete  qe te kem opinion ne fakt . 
> 
> 1) Ka qene prifti grek apo shqiptar ?! 
> 2) Ndertesa ka ndonje vlere monumentale per historine e shqiperise ? 
> 3) Sa % e populsise ne permet eshte ortodokse ?! 
> 4) Perse nuk ndertojne nje kishe , ne vend qe te uzurpojne ndertesa te rendomta te Permetit ? 
> 
> Nga nje krah duke pare shtimin ne cdo koder te nje xhamie , vend edhe pa vend . Me se fundmi edhe duke prishur te vetmin park te Tiranes , me nje arkitekture anadolli ! Atehere shikoje nje lufte te heshtur . 
> 
> Por nga krahu tjeter , nuk e di nqs kjo ka ndonje prapaskene . Nuk i dihet se c fare ky prift mund te kete bere nen rrogoze , duke keq perdoru KISHEN AUTOQEFALE te SHQIPTAREVE , per benefit te propagandes greke .



S'kam pasur kurre deshire te nderhyj ne biseda fetare duke krijuar konfrontime me bashkombesit e mi. Respektoj cdo besim me sinqeritetin me te madh dhe i perulem figuarve te profeteve .  
Prifti aty ka qene nje njeri qe ne te kaluaren e tij s'ka gezuar kurre respekt. Nje njeri hajdut dhe pa karakter. Ai prift , shoqeroi  ceremonine e cvarrosjes se trupave shqiptare (perdhosjes me te madhe qe mund t'i jete bere kombit tone ne kete shekull) per t'i rivarrosur si grek. 

Prapaskenat e veshin cdo detaj ne historine e zaptimit te shtepise se kultures ne Permet.  S'ka asnje element besimi e dashamiresie apo pronesie aty. C'do gje behet me qellim anti-shqiptar. 

Data e sotme duhet te jete nje date e shenuar per eliminimin e perpjekjeve anti-shqiptare.

----------


## Le dévoué

> *Përmet, hiqet kryqi, flamur në Pallatin e Kulturës, Mitropolia: Klerikët u rrahën*
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk e kuptoj redesine e kesaj godine primitive dhe te vjeter per bashkine, nderkohe qe po perdorej per kaq vite nga kisha???? Pse force, kur nga ana tjeter zaptohet i gjithe bulevardi deshmoret e kombit me "burra" dhe "politikan" me brapanice perpjete??? Apo kur miratohet shkaterrimi i nje nga pak lulishteve te mbetura ne kryeqytet per te ndertuar nje xhami GJIGANDE???? Per cfare Evrope flasin shqiptaret........!!!!!! Pardje ne Egjypt u dogjen 24 Kisha...te pakten ato a dine se kush jane, arabe, dhe nuk pretendojne te quhen evropian. Po shqiptaret cfare jane????


Mir shume, bravo i qoft bashkise ! 

Breshka, kur nje godin vjeterohet s'dmth se ate mund ta pushtojn kleriket ortodoks ilegalisht !! 

Ne Tirane dikur s'kishte asnje ortodoks, por tani qe kan imigruar drejt kryeqytetit, ju fal trualli ne qender, dhe ju ndertu nga shteti katedralja 50 milionshe per qejfin tuaj dhe qefin e Janullatosit i cili personalisht e inauguroj.

Tirana si kryeqyteti qe strehon me se shumti musliman ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare, jo 1 xhami gjigande, por se paku 10 te tjera dhe te ngjashme i nevojiten, sepse trualin se kan vjedhur, namazxhaja eshte vend qe i takon komunitetit musliman, dhe kte na e lan te paret, dem - baba - dem !

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

NQS eshte ashtu atehere mire ja beren !!! ortodokset shqiptare nuk duhet te pefaqesohen nga nje agjent te greqise . Me vjen keq , por ....

----------


## prishtina75

> Me ne fund!!!! 
> 
> Nuk duhet qe ne ortodokset te na perfaqesoje nje palo prift sic eshte Thomollari nga Kosina. Nje njeri qe s'ka gezuar kurre respekt, e qe lejoi me bindje te plote cvarrosjen e eshtrave te femijeve e grave e burrave shqiptare ne Kosine per t'i varrosur ne Kelcyre si ushtare grek.
> 
> Te gjith jemi besimtare, por nuk duhet te shfrytezojme besimin per te shkelur Shqiptarine.  Njeriu e ka Zotin brenda vetes... Oportunistet greke kane gjetur terrenin me te bute shqiptar, ate te Permetit per ta shfrytezuar . Ca kthejne koken e bejne sikur s'degjojne se c'behet, e te tjere shkojne pas rasove te zeza se kane hall se ju pritet pensioni i pleqve ne Greqi. 
> 
> Gezohem pa mase qe lexoj lajmin e mesiperm.  Edhe pyetjes "Po shqiptaret cfar jane" i jane pergjigjur koka te mencura perpara se ne te shtrojme pyetjen .... *Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria*


Ke te drejt Sorkadhe,ne radhe te pare duhet te jemi shqiptare dhe pastaj le te marrim cilen fe duam, nese ne nuk nisemi nga ky parim, ne do te munde te jemi qfar te duam por shqiptar asnjeher.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Mir shume, bravo i qoft bashkise ! 
> 
> Breshka, kur nje godin vjeterohet s'dmth se ate mund ta pushtojn kleriket ortodoks ilegalisht !! 
> 
> Ne Tirane dikur s'kishte asnje ortodoks, por tani qe kan imigruar drejt kryeqytetit, ju fal trualli ne qender, dhe ju ndertu nga shteti katedralja 50 milionshe per qejfin tuaj dhe qefin e Janullatosit i cili personalisht e inauguroj.
> 
> Tirana si kryeqyteti qe strehon me se shumti musliman ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare, jo 1 xhami gjigande, por se paku 10 te tjera dhe te ngjashme i nevojiten, sepse trualin se kan vjedhur, namazxhaja eshte vend qe i takon komunitetit musliman, dhe kte na e lan te paret, dem - baba - dem !


Islamisti i radhes , 3/5 fjale i ka per xhamin , islamin edhe blah blah . Ik ore shporru , futja ne kebab edhe mos na lodhe ! Xhamite jan gjithe diten komplet boshe ne Tirane

----------


## Korcar-L1

ore mua qefi me behet, shkateroni kishat  kudo ne shqiperi.... vetem keshtu do u hapen syte gjithe te krishtereve

----------


## Le dévoué

> Islamist i radhes , 3/5 fjale i ka per xhamin , islamin edhe blah blah . Ik ore shporru , futja ne kebab edhe mos na lodhe ! Xhamite jan gjithe diten komplet boshe ne Tirane


 Jo 3/5, por 5/5 ishte per xhamijen ! Lexo se cfar shkruajti breshka rreth saj, dhe mundohu te kuptosh reagimin tim.

Ne Shqiperi, ka plot vende ku kryqi eshte vendosur ilegalisht. Te shpresojm se kjo e nisme, do te jet ne te miren e te gjitheve.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> ore mua qefi me behet, shkateroni kishat  kudo ne shqiperi.... vetem keshtu do u hapen syte gjithe te krishtereve


Tani duhet te llogjikosh edhe pak . Ajo nuk ishte kishe , por ndertese e shtetit shqiptar e uzurpuar . Me mire eshte te ngrihen fonde , per nje kishe te denje ne permet , se sa te uzurpohet shtepia e kultures !!! 

Edhe aj prifti grek duhet te shporret . Ka mjaft shqiptare qe duan te perfaqesojne kishen autoqefale shqiptare me dingijtet edhe atdhedashuri !!!

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Jo 3/5, por 5/5 ishte per xhamijen ! Lexo se cfar shkruajti breshka rreth saj, dhe mundohu te kuptosh reagimin tim.
> 
> Ne Shqiperi, ka plot vende ku kryqi eshte vendosur ilegalisht. Te shpresojm se kjo e nisme, do te jet ne te miren e te gjitheve.


Ore islamik prej kosove , ik shiko punet e tua , se do te duhet vize per pak kohe te hysh ne shqiperi ! Ej zot na ka gjetur bellaja me keta , pastaj me thoni pse i shaj keta harapet !!!

----------


## Darius

> Mir shume, bravo i qoft bashkise ! 
> !! 
> 
> Ne Tirane dikur s'kishte asnje ortodoks, por tani qe kan imigruar drejt kryeqytetit, ju fal trualli ne qender, dhe ju ndertu nga shteti katedralja 50 milionshe per qejfin tuaj dhe qefin e Janullatosit i cili personalisht e inauguroj.


Ne Tirane dikur ska patur asnje ortodoks? Ku e di ti ca ka patur ne Tirane me pare? Ti se ke idene e Tiranes as te Shqiperise. Kur u bete ju pertej kufirit te na tregoni sesi eshte Tirana apo Shqiperia? Tirana ka patur komunitet te konsiderueshem ortodoks dhe jo me kot ka patur dhe kisha ortodokse ne gjithe qytetin. Gjate pashkeve ortodokse (sipas prinderve qe i kane jetuar ato ceremoni perpara se te ndalohej feja)  dhe krishtlindjeve procesioni i njerezve me qiri ne dore qe ecte neper Tirane ka qene madheshtor.

----------


## Le dévoué

> Ore islamik prej kosove , ik shiko punet e tua , se do te duhet vize per pak kohe te hysh ne shqiperi ! Ej zot na ka gjetur bellaja me keta , pastaj me thoni pse i shaj keta harapet !!!


Un jam Shqiptar, se njoh Kosoven shtet.

----------

